# PBS Show "World Focus" Looking For Interviews In Toronto Area This Week



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Apr 2009)

Ran this by a few others and it was decided that it sounded real so.................

PBS TV report, producer looking for informationMonday, April 20, 2009 10:30 AM

From: "Lisa at Elsash" <lisa@elsash-tv.com>
To: ruxted@ruxted.ca

I came across The Ruxted Group via the blog, "The Torch." I am a producer working with the American network PBS looking to make a short documentary piece about Canadians' support for the troops fighting in Afghanistan. I am particularly interested to interview friends and relatives of serving soldiers, or with ex-soldiers who have served in Afghanistan, and wonder if you can put me in touch with people who might be suitable.  My dates for shooting start this coming Weds and Thursday, 22nd and 23rd April, if at all possible in the greater Toronto area. The director will be well-known film-maker and veteran journalist Martin Himel, and the piece will be shown on the prime-time PBS show, World Focus. Please do come back to me if you have any queries; I look forward to hearing from you.  
With best regards
 Lisa SandersProducer,
 Elsash ProductionsTel.
(011)972-528-406235
www.elsash-tv.com


Hi,I'm just vetting this right now to see if we have some candidates who wish to paticipate.
Bruce 

Re: PBS TV reportMonday, April 20, 2009 2:26 PM
From: "Lisa at Elsash" <lisa@elsash-tv.com>
To: ruxted

Hello Bruce
Thanks for your note. Please call Martin or myself if you have any queries - I am outside of Canada at the moment, but Martin is in Toronto on 416-8803371. I really want to show a group of people who are actively supporting the Canadian troops - sending messages and parcels to soldiers, following their progress, keeping morale high etc. I think this is an important story that has been totally overlooked by most of the world's media. I do hope you can point me in the right direction. Thanks again, and best regards
 Lisa


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Apr 2009)

Bumping this as it is very time sensitive.


----------

